# Uber tanks my ratings on thier own



## 101Uber (May 18, 2021)

Because I refuse to travel 12-18 miles to pick up 4-7 minute rides today, I get hammered by their algorithm after 3 of them. Why do they think we would operate unprofitably? Idiots.. I haven’t driven Uber in weeks and I come back to this bafoonery! ****ing losers! Lyft here I come.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I am proudly Uber Blue.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

and give up those 25 points??


----------



## 101Uber (May 18, 2021)

Illini said:


> and give up those 25 points??


Lol


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

phkUber said:


> Because I refuse to travel 12-18 miles to pick up 4-7 minute rides today, I get hammered by their algorithm after 3 of them. Why do they think we would operate unprofitably? Idiots.. I haven’t driven Uber in weeks and I come back to this bafoonery! ****ing losers! Lyft here I come.
> View attachment 646404


Quit cancelling rides and start kissing some butt
Your star rating stinks too
Lyft will be happy to have you
Prepare for 15 minute pings with
a destination in a ghetto
Lyft is the same w paxes as it is w drivers
The only people using it
have been deactivated by uber


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

psychiatrie3emerot said:


> I'm very confused by this. While I'm not a talkative passenger and prefer to sit in silence because I'm not great at small talk, I'm always polite and reply to any questions they ask me. I've never gotten an uber drunk or anything, and only ever really get them by myself to and from the train station. The worst thing I can think I've done is accidentally slammed my door a couple of times.


What you talkin’ bout, Willis?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I am proudly Uber Blue.


Let's all sing it loud and proud!


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> Let's all sing it loud and proud!


We have a theme song? Damn!


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

My cancellation rate is around six percent but my acceptance rate is below thirty percent…

Can’t take garbage rides…


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> My cancellation rate is around six percent but my acceptance rate is below thirty percent…
> 
> Can’t take garbage rides…


Given the fairly low AR, the CR seems high. IOW, as AR decreases, I'd expect CR to also decrease. It's like this: if you're agreeing to just 3 of every 10 offers, why would you subsequently cancel 6 of every 100 of those few?


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Heisenburger said:


> Given the fairly low AR, the CR seems high. IOW, as AR decreases, I'd expect CR to also decrease. It's like this: if you're agreeing to just 3 of every 10 offers, why would you subsequently cancel 6 of every 100 of those few?


Because the areas I work usually give me better customers but love to give me cheap fares…

As for my cancellation rate it is low at six percent seeing I do about twelve to fifteen rides a day six days a week.

My reasoning to cancel is my choice and it could range from I accidentally accepted the job to I don’t like the pickup area and feel uncomfortable…


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> Given the fairly low AR, the CR seems high. IOW, as AR decreases, I'd expect CR to also decrease. It's like this: if you're agreeing to just 3 of every a cancel 6 of every 100 of those few?


I'd expect the opposite. Someone who is cherry picking trips is going to will futher scrutinize trips after accepting them for a variety of reasons and cancel if the trip doesn't work for them.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Boca Ratman said:


> I'd expect the opposite. Someone who is cherry picking trips is going to will futher scrutinize trips after accepting them for a variety of reasons and cancel if the trip doesn't work for them.


You just described me.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Rampage said:


> You just described me.
> View attachment 668852


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> don’t like the pickup area and feel uncomfortable…


Is that with or without Upfront Fares?



Boca Ratman said:


> Someone who is cherry picking trips is going to will futher scrutinize trips after accepting them


Is that with or without Upfront Fares?



Rampage said:


> You just described me.


Is that with or without Upfront Fares?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

101Uber said:


> Lyft here I come.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> Is that with or without Upfront Fares?
> 
> Is that with or without Upfront Fares?
> 
> Is that with or without Upfront Fares?


With. Sometimes I think better of it after I accept. I’m like that. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

101Uber said:


> Because I refuse to travel 12-18 miles to pick up 4-7 minute rides today, I get hammered by their algorithm after 3 of them. Why do they think we would operate unprofitably? Idiots.. I haven’t driven Uber in weeks and I come back to this bafoonery! ****ing losers! Lyft here I come.
> View attachment 646404


Just accept and wait for the pax to cancel. Turn on the LYFT app and proceed to pick up the pax when you get the request there.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> Is that with or without Upfront Fares?


Both. I drive in two markets, one with one without. 

Most of my cancels are from the market without. 

Probably 85% of my declined rides are from the market with.


----------



## BlazerFan (Dec 11, 2018)

101Uber said:


> Because I refuse to travel 12-18 miles to pick up 4-7 minute rides today, I get hammered by their algorithm after 3 of them. Why do they think we would operate unprofitably? Idiots.. I haven’t driven Uber in weeks and I come back to this bafoonery! ****ing losers! Lyft here I come.
> View attachment 646404


Me to, took away my platinum status for a few trips. Absolutely not driving 10 miles for a trip.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

Let’s goooo.


----------

